# Lgd-4033



## sweetwalter (Aug 4, 2014)

Just started researching this sarm last Thursday July 31. 
Dosed my subject (male rat 180 lbs) yes he's a big one! At 1 mg a day in the morning every day since. 5 days so far. 
My subject seemed to notice a change as soon as the end of day one! 
My subject exhibits greater energy 
Wanted to bread more often with greater stamina and potence
Got visibly larger and leaner ( more vascular )
Strength increases daily.
Body weight is now 184 but leaner!

Now for the negative notations:
My subject seems to be jittery and a little anxious (these seem to have been getting worse day by day but he's still kicking) trying a magnesium supplement to help counteract the jitters.
Remember this is only in 5 days!!!

Hope this experiment helps somebody, please all feedback is welcome!


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Keep up the log . I'm interested in following along. I believe those sides are common along with aggression and short temper but the results are very good,


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes keep the log going.  I'm waiting on my next Endo appointment then I plan to run it as well so maybe I can drop in here with my experience then, but I want to follow yours until then


----------



## sweetwalter (Aug 6, 2014)

Day 6: not much different to report.
Experiences high energy throughout the day
Excellent pump and vascularity

A little less jittery, the magnesium seems to help.
A co-researcher of mine also recognized a change in the size of the test subject

I should add that lgd4033 is the only compound I'm testing at this time in order to get truly accurate information


----------



## sweetwalter (Aug 12, 2014)

Day 12: more good stuff to report here, libido of subject still high, in increasing in strength , increasing muscle size! This is what impresses me the most. 

Negatives: slight jittery feeling comes and goes . Magnesium seems to help especially at night.

Week 3 we will increase dosage


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 19, 2014)

If you only need 1mg then LGD4033 is a very affordable compound as you can get 600mg for $80 when it's on BOGO.


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 19, 2014)

JJB1 said:


> If you only need 1mg then LGD4033 is a very affordable compound as you can get 600mg for $80 when it's on BOGO.



1mg showed great results in the studies, IIRC.  I'm going to have to go re-read the studies for specific results, but it is powerful stuff.


----------



## sweetwalter (Aug 20, 2014)

3rd week of LGD, and rats strength and size are getting more noticeable. Slowly increasing the dose now to 1.5 mgs. Body fat is reducing also on a maintenance phase diet.
Side effects are no longer noticeable no jittery or anxiousnes.
No testicular atrophy noticeable so far


----------



## sweetwalter (Sep 3, 2014)

4 plus weeks in and cruising at 1.5mg
Strength and size of the subject still slowly increasing.
Body fat lower and more vascular
Still have subject on a maintenance phase diet, high protein low carb. High fat.
Haven't done blood work yet.
Testicular atrophy slightly noticeable.


----------

